#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Αγανακτισμένοι. Και μετά τι;

## Xάρης

Άντε και δηλώσαμε την αγανάκτησή μας. 
Μετά όμως απ' αυτή τη δήλωση τι ακολουθεί;
Μήπως πάλι μια από τα ίδια; Πάλι υποσχέσεις, μια "επανεκκίνηση" όπως την ονομάζουν ή τι άλλο;

Θα συνεχίσουμε να ζούμε βολεμένοι, άλλοι λιγότερο κι άλλοι περισσότερο στον μικρόκοσμό μας;

Αργά ή γρήγορα θα οδηγηθούμε σε εκλογές, κι όλοι εμείς οι αγανακτισμένοι έχουμε τέσσερις επιλογές:

1. Αποχή. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι λέμε σ' όσους τελικά ψηφίσουν, "αποφασίστε εσείς για εμάς" και με το υπάρχον εκλογικό σύστημα είναι σαν να ρίχνουμε την ψήφο μας στο πρώτο κόμμα, όποιο και αν είναι αυτό.

2. Ψηφίζουμε το "μη χείρον βέλτιστον" από τα δύο κόμματα εξουσίας όπως ονομάζονται, οπότε έχουμε μια επανάληψη του σκηνικού των τελευταίων δεκαετιών και επιβράβευση με λίγα λόγια όσων δημιούργησαν το πρόβλημα και προκάλεσαν την αγανάκτησή μας.

3. Ψηφίζουμε ένα από τα υπόλοιπα κόμματα, είτε απ' αυτά που κατέχουν θέσεις στα κοινοβουλευτικά έδρανα είτε απ' αυτά που δεν έχουν εκλέξει βουλευτές, ως αντίδραση, ως εκδήλωση της αγανάκτησης με την ελπίδα ότι θα μειωθεί το ποσοστό των δύο κομμάτων εξουσίας, θα οδηγηθούμε σε συνεργασίες και θα έχουμε κάποια αλλαγή προς το καλύτερο σ' όλους τους τομείς.

4. Δημιουργούμε το δικό μας κόμμα, το κόμμα του facebook και του internet, που θα κατεβεί αυτόνομα στις εκλογές με δικές του θέσεις και πρόγραμμα. Δύσκολο να γίνει, να βρεθεί η κοινή συνισταμένη σε ένα σωρό θέματα.

Αν και φύσει αισιόδοξος, για το εν λόγω θέμα δηλώνω 100% απαισιόδοξος!

----------


## leo

Η ιδανικότερη επιλογή θα ήταν η 4η ελαφρά τροποποιημένη.

Ναι να δημιουργήσουμε το δικό μας κόμμα, το κόμμα του πραγματικού λαού.

Δεν θα με έθιγε ή καλύτερα δεν θα με πείραζε από ποια κοινωνική ομάδα θα προερχόταν "facebook" "διαδίκτυο" "Πολυτεχνείο" κλπ, αλλά να μπορούσε αυτή η παράταξη να στηρίξει τον αδύναμο λαό, με αλήθειες και έργα. 

Να μπορούσε ο κόσμος να νιώσει πως έχει αληθινή Δημοκρατία και αληθινά δικαιώματα. 

Να μπορούσε ο Νέος να έχει πραγματικό όραμα και αληθινό μέλλον


Αλλά όπως ανάφερα και στην αρχή μιλάω για Ιδανική επιλογή....

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει διάχυτη απογοήτευση τόσο από τα δύο κόμματα εξουσίας όσο και από τα μείζονα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης και την αριστερά εν γένει.

Δεν γνωρίζω όμως να έχει γίνει μια τέτοια κίνηση από κάποιον/κάποιους και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η εκδήλωση της "αγανάκτησης" θα σβήσει αργά ή γρήγορα, τα παραδοσιακά κόμματα θα επαναπροσλάβουν με την πρώτη ευκαιρία τους "υπηκόους" τους και θα ανασυνθέσουν τους κομματικούς στρατούς τους στη βάση του ατομικού συμφέροντος και της συναλλαγής.

Γνωρίζει κάποιος να έχει ξεκινήσει ένα τέτοιο κίνημα/κόμμα ή έστω μια συζήτηση περί της συνέχειας;

----------

